# ACS: Positive RPL, But without Education



## d4xdragon (Oct 27, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have received a ACS result from my RPL application with followings 



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


ACS Has deducted 8 years from My work experience 

but There is nothing related to education or equivalency of education. but i think EIO requires the education, so how will i or CAN I clam points for education ? 

really confused with this. Can someone share his experience about RPL.

Thanks


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

d4xdragon said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received a ACS result from my RPL application with followings
> 
> ...


You claim 15 points for "8 to 10 years skilled work experience" and 0 points for education (unless you have a degree or equivalent that you are claiming for, of course - if so, did ACS miss this off your assessment?)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

d4xdragon,

ACS does not assess non-ICT qualifications (education). For you to be able to claim points for your education, you will have to find out which organization would assess your education and apply to them (VETASSESS or EA or someone else). If they certify your qualifications as equivalent of AQF Bachelor (or Master) then you can claim 15 points for it. If equivalent of AQF Diploma, then 10 points.

If you search these forums, you should be able to hear from applicants with a similar case as yours.


----------



## d4xdragon (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a Non recognized bachelor degree in IT from a private institute and institute has been closed. 

So there is noway my degree can be verified. so it can be considered as no education and that was the main reason I took the RPL track. and that is what RPL is that chance for those who do not have a formal education but enough experience ... (correct me if i am wrong)

and while applying RPL i submitted my non recognized bachelor degree as well. 

and say i have no education. what is the USE of RPL if i dont get any education points. 

still confused.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

d4xdragon said:


> I have a Non recognized bachelor degree in IT from a private institute and institute has been closed.
> 
> So there is noway my degree can be verified. so it can be considered as no education and that was the main reason I took the RPL track. and that is what RPL is that chance for those who do not have a formal education but enough experience ... (correct me if i am wrong)
> 
> ...


If you go the RPL route, its implied that either you don't have tertiary qualification or its irrelevant to the occupation, so you can't claim points for education anyway.

Now work experience...8 years of relevant work experience = "skill level met". Work experience AFTER the "skill level met" date is considered skilled employment. 

So lets say someone has exactly 8 years of work experience and goes for RPL, ACS will assess him as "skilled" however, he won't be able to claim points for education (because obviously work != education) or "skilled employment" because 8 years are already deducted to meet the "skill level". Anything AFTER it would be considered "skilled employment".

So, put simply, for someone with no tertiary qualifications or diploma, it isn't worth going for RPL (unless you can make up points elsewhere).


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

In your case, it seems AFTER deducting 8 years to meet the skill level, ACS considers employment after Dec 2005 to be skilled employment. So assuming 10 years from 2005-2015 as "skilled employment", you can claim 15 points for 'overseas work experience'


----------



## d4xdragon (Oct 27, 2014)

*Mistake*



3br4h!m said:


> In your case, it seems AFTER deducting 8 years to meet the skill level, ACS considers employment after Dec 2005 to be skilled employment. So assuming 10 years from 2005-2015 as "skilled employment", you can claim 15 points for 'overseas work experience'


it is clear Now. and i think i have made a Huge mistake by going to RPL route.
one last point i need to ask.

Details: 

non recognized qualification : 1995 - 1997 
exp 1: 1997-2001
exp 2: 2001 - 2004
exp 3: 2008 - 2008 
exp 4: 2008 - 2015 (till date)
recognized qualification in parallel to exp1 and exp2 : 2001-2005 (not declared in RPL)

I have a recognized degree from 2001-2005 as well. which i did not mentioned in My ACS RPL application. It was overlapping with My experiences 
exp 1 and some part of exp 2. so to gain full experience i thought it is batter not to mention that. 

but now it is very clear that i made a huge mistake.

Now question is. can i reapply for ACS with RPL and add my recognized qualification ? 

or it is gone now and i can not do anything at all ? 


Thanks


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

If you have a 'recognized qualification' then you don't need to go for RPL. RPL is for when your qualification is either 

1) Not recognized or relevant to the occupation selected 
2) Non-existing.

If your recognized qualification was awarded in 2005, ACS would still deduct 2 years to meet the skill level (check summary of criteria document). Work experience AFTER deducting those 2 years would be considered "skilled employment". 

In that case, you can claim 15 points for education and 15 points for work experience.

No worries, you can apply again for assessment.


----------



## d4xdragon (Oct 27, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> If you have a 'recognized qualification' then you don't need to go for RPL. RPL is for when your qualification is either
> 
> 1) Not recognized or relevant to the occupation selected
> 2) Non-existing.
> ...



so are you saying that i can reapply for ACS with recognized qualification with Skill Application. Will ACS not question why i have applied for an RPL first and then for Skilled. and if i go for skill application should i mention all my experiences starting from 1997 ? 

Thank You


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, you can re-apply. 

But keep in mind that there should be no contradiction between any document or information you submit now and in the first assessment, obviously. This is not to say you can't add/remove qualification/experience as you see fit, but no 'contradictions'.


----------



## d4xdragon (Oct 27, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Yes, you can re-apply.
> 
> But keep in mind that there should be no contradiction between any document or information you submit now and in the first assessment, obviously. This is not to say you can't add/remove qualification/experience as you see fit, but no 'contradictions'.


Thanks a lot for very clear information, i will try calling ACS tomorrow and will explain them all situation which i described and lets see what is their response. i hope that will entertain my call.

I will update this thread with their response. (hoping they will answer)

Thanks.


----------

